# Tell me what you think...



## OzzyC (May 9, 2008)

I guess this is the right forum...

So yeah... I wrote this. I kinda had a train of thought going, but I'm not sure everything connects well...  

I'm open to anything you may think. 



> To sigh knowing the truth
> or rejoice in false hope
> often pondered
> rarely answered
> ...


----------



## Lenanshee (Jun 7, 2008)

Sounds alright to me, it's funny how theres always a way to link anything to anything so i wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 7, 2008)

That's actually pretty good, Ozzy. It has a terrific flow and balance to it, almost like a story. Keeps you reading.

I'm not much for the "Pain" type of lyrical device (too much Korn in my young emotional diet ), but it works well in this case. Reminds me more of say... 'Comfortably Numb', than something Korn would do, and far more inventive.


I say -  Nice job!


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 7, 2008)

Awesome 

I totally even forgot I posted that. 

I'm not usually a writer, but once in a while I come up with something on paper like this- the last thing I had done before it everything was written backwards on the wrong side of the paper. 



> Give me a reason
> A reason to stay
> So I might remain
> For one more day
> ...


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 8, 2008)

The bumpzorz.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 9, 2008)

That was pretty cool! Nice work


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## OzzyC (Jun 15, 2008)

Another one I just wrote...

*Now with 50% more Tool references. 


> So beautiful and enticing
> Delightful and tempting
> 
> Lifetimes could be spent describing your beauty
> ...


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 23, 2008)

Sound like some Death. I like it.


----------

